# Giant factory visit



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Thought you guys might dig this. It's from an Italian forum but still....you'll get the picture.

[Made in Taiwan] Visita a Giant | Bdc-forum.it | Bici da corsa


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Evil Company!


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

Imagine what they'd cost if they were made entirely in the US. I'd have to take the bus.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

They make fine, inexpensive bikes. They make some not so fine, less expensive bikes. 

What makes Giant such an evil company is in the manner they have used their size and plitical/financial power to:

a) gut the Taiwanese marketplace of independent retailers, limiting choice and saddling franchises with massive overhead that often results in crippling the business so Giant can replace them with company owned stores. They have forced a lot of experienced builders and wrenches out of business in exchange for a retail staff with just a couple weeks of training. Giant has also used its political muscle to steer public bicycle infrastructure away from transportation to leisure bike paths that are designed to feed Giant's own retail stores and rental businesses. 

b) attempt to manipulate the results of Taiwan's democratic election on behalf of the PRC. Giant's Tony Lo made policy comments prior to the elections two weeks ago that were aimed at ensuring Beijing's favored candidate can move toward Taiwan's economic and political annexation by China. Beijing has made no secret of using business people like Tony Lo and HTC's Cher Wang to advance its political agenda. I find it sickening that a company that was embraced by Taiwanese as a source of Taiwanese national pride, would betray that trust for a little Chinese nooky. 

Of course... who cares how they behave as long as they sell cheap bikes. 

Ok... My rant is done.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

Spoken like a true Occupy Wall Streeter. Please spare us the anti-capitalism rants on this thread, this is better suited to the Political thread. The "all big companies are evil" mantra is lame.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Please do not take what I wrote out of context or put words in my mouth. I really don't appreciate that. 
I am being specific to Giant and actions Giant has taken that border on anti trust. Moreover, actions that have contributed to what the International Committee for Fair Elections in Taiwan called a "mostly free, but partly unfair election."

I live 40 miles from that factory. For consumers who also care about how a company acts locally, they might be interested in knowing how Giant behaves at home. 

Please read more carefully.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

Think I'll go out and buy a few new Giant bikes today


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

thanks for posting the link! cool stuff


----------



## Puke N Hurl (Dec 22, 2009)

Gus90 said:


> Spoken like a true Occupy Wall Streeter. Please spare us the anti-capitalism rants on this thread, this is better suited to the Political thread. The "all big companies are evil" mantra is lame.


With ya on this one. I spend a good portion of my life in Taiwan and, frankly, have always been surprised at how many brand stores exist there (Giant's not the only one). 

Sounds to me like someone has a bee in his bonnet...


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Like... Merida? 

Sorry, but Giant has killed off more of their own franchises to make room for mamma. Look into the issue a little more wen you are in Taiwan and ask the non-Giant stores about what is happening.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

Maybe you should hire Michael Moore and make a documentary about it. You could call it "Nobody Cares and Me".


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Ease up lads........whilst we all like Giant bikes here, good corporate citizenship is important. Dajianshan makes a valid point. I guess Giant's behaviour is really no different to the powerful lobby groups in the U.S who exert significant influence with their corporate muscle. It's important to be aware of this.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

The problem is that Giant is the manufacturer of its own products as well as those products for other companies. Locally, the products they manufacture that are not Giant are subject to a 30% tariff. Fine. 
Then Giant got into retail. Giant representatives approach independent retailers and offer them access to Giant products... which is great, bit the catch is, to gain access to good bikes that are 30% cheaper than most competitors, franchises must carry 90% of their inventory from Giant. This is a lot like other franchise schemes, but Giant will often attach a commitment to a certain number of bikes that the franchise is required to purchase. Then, Giant might... say... introduce the next year's models a little early... say... 6 months. This sticks the retailer with old stock they have to move at cost or even at a loss to make room for the new commitment of stock. Several of these franchises have gone under and been replaced by Giant corporate owned stores in the area. Giant's president is also a special advisor to Taiwan's president. He has used his access to influence public spending in ways that benefit Giant without public oversight. 

The second issue is in the way Giant, through the pre-election statements of its CEO, has colluded with an enemy of the state to effectively influence Taiwan's democratic elections. Imagine if American corporations that have extensive supply chain interests in China, an authoritarian nation (that is China's business), sought to influence American politicians to work for China's economic and political interests in the United States. Now lets say... China had its designs on annexing US territory and implored say... Apple to use its clout in the US economy to help China achieve its ends. Giant's Tony Lo and other business leaders were cited for their collaboration with China in trying to sway the results in a way China favors.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

Take it to the political thread please. Your rants are welcome there I'm sure.


----------

